# Форум на русском языке  > Аналитика  > Монитор VirusInfo  >  Пойманы в разделе Помогите, отчет за период 21.03.2011 - 22.03.2011

## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.Oserdi.anr -> c:\documents and settings\sergej\fswagz.exe ( BitDefender: Gen:Variant.Kazy.16531 )Backdoor.Win32.Oserdi.ans -> c:\documents and settings\marina\fswagz.exeBackdoor.Win32.WinUOJ.lrm -> c:\windows\system32\wingew32.dll ( BitDefender: Gen:Variant.Nebuler.2, AVAST4: Win32:Nebuler-L [Trj] )not-a-virus:PSWTool.Win32.ProductKey.aj -> c:\windows\system32\cpldapu\produkey.exe ( DrWEB: Tool.PassSteel.469 )not-a-virus:PSWTool.Win32.ProductKey.aj -> c:\windows.0\system32\cpldapu\produkey.exe ( DrWEB: Tool.PassSteel.469 )P2P-Worm.Win32.Palevo.psk -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-9675976084-0213597880-816101256-0937\nissan.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20312, BitDefender: Gen:Heur.Krypt.24, AVAST4: Win32:Crumpache [Cryp] )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.OnLineGames.lvs -> f:\usdeiect.com ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.2387, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.3089372, NOD32: Win32/Pacex.Gen virus, AVAST4: Win32:OnLineGames-EBS [Trj] )Trojan.Win32.Zapchast.fcv -> c:\windows\system32\qqtctxe.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Siggen.64625, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.5664879, AVAST4: Win32:Vundo-JQ [Trj] )Trojan.Win32.Zapchast.fdi -> c:\windows\system32\labiqfd.dllTrojan.Win32.Zapchast.fdl -> c:\windows.0\system32\ogueiqa.dllTrojan.Win32.Zapchast.fdo -> c:\windows\system32\xbgddec.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Siggen.64625, AVAST4: Win32:Vundo-JQ [Trj] )Worm.Win32.AutoIt.af -> f:\дискотека 80-х\4\иконкы на ярлыкы\иконкы на ярлыкы.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.1884, BitDefender: Worm.Generic.44004, NOD32: Win32/Autoit.CS worm, AVAST4: Win32:AutoIt-BT [Wrm] )Worm.Win32.AutoIt.af -> f:\дискотека 80-х\4\видео прыколы\прыкол-квн\новая папка\ку\ку.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.1884, BitDefender: Worm.Generic.44004, NOD32: Win32/Autoit.CS worm, AVAST4: Win32:AutoIt-BT [Wrm] )Worm.Win32.AutoIt.af -> f:\агрономы\2008_01_16\2008_02_13\2008_02_13.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.1884, BitDefender: Worm.Generic.44004, NOD32: Win32/Autoit.CS worm, AVAST4: Win32:AutoIt-BT [Wrm] )Worm.Win32.AutoIt.af -> f:\заставки\аквариум\аквариум.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.1884, BitDefender: Worm.Generic.44004, NOD32: Win32/Autoit.CS worm, AVAST4: Win32:AutoIt-BT [Wrm] )Worm.Win32.AutoIt.af -> f:\дискотека 80-х\4\зверьки\зверьки.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.1884, BitDefender: Worm.Generic.44004, NOD32: Win32/Autoit.CS worm, AVAST4: Win32:AutoIt-BT [Wrm] )Worm.Win32.AutoIt.af -> f:\дискотека 80-х\4\видео прыколы\прыкол-квн\новая папка\ку\приколы\приколы.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.1884, BitDefender: Worm.Generic.44004, NOD32: Win32/Autoit.CS worm, AVAST4: Win32:AutoIt-BT [Wrm] )Worm.Win32.AutoIt.af -> f:\new folder.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.1884, BitDefender: Worm.Generic.44004, NOD32: Win32/Autoit.CS worm, AVAST4: Win32:AutoIt-BT [Wrm] )Worm.Win32.AutoIt.af -> f:\олени\олени.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.1884, BitDefender: Worm.Generic.44004, NOD32: Win32/Autoit.CS worm, AVAST4: Win32:AutoIt-BT [Wrm] )Worm.Win32.AutoIt.af -> f:\заставки\луна\луна.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.1884, BitDefender: Worm.Generic.44004, NOD32: Win32/Autoit.CS worm, AVAST4: Win32:AutoIt-BT [Wrm] )Worm.Win32.AutoIt.af -> f:\заставки\земля\земля.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.1884, BitDefender: Worm.Generic.44004, NOD32: Win32/Autoit.CS worm, AVAST4: Win32:AutoIt-BT [Wrm] )Worm.Win32.AutoIt.af -> f:\дискотека 80-х\4\приколы\смешные рисунки\смешные рисунки.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.1884, BitDefender: Worm.Generic.44004, NOD32: Win32/Autoit.CS worm, AVAST4: Win32:AutoIt-BT [Wrm] )Worm.Win32.AutoIt.af -> f:\дискотека 80-х\4\computers\computers.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.1884, BitDefender: Worm.Generic.44004, NOD32: Win32/Autoit.CS worm, AVAST4: Win32:AutoIt-BT [Wrm] )Worm.Win32.AutoIt.af -> f:\заставки\олени\олени.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.1884, BitDefender: Worm.Generic.44004, NOD32: Win32/Autoit.CS worm, AVAST4: Win32:AutoIt-BT [Wrm] )Worm.Win32.AutoIt.af -> f:\дискотека 80-х\4\реклама\реклама.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.1884, BitDefender: Worm.Generic.44004, NOD32: Win32/Autoit.CS worm, AVAST4: Win32:AutoIt-BT [Wrm] )Worm.Win32.AutoIt.af -> f:\дискотека 80-х\4\приколы\приколы.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.1884, BitDefender: Worm.Generic.44004, NOD32: Win32/Autoit.CS worm, AVAST4: Win32:AutoIt-BT [Wrm] )Worm.Win32.AutoIt.af -> f:\дискотека 80-х\4\новая папка (4)\новая папка (4).exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.1884, BitDefender: Worm.Generic.44004, NOD32: Win32/Autoit.CS worm, AVAST4: Win32:AutoIt-BT [Wrm] )Worm.Win32.AutoIt.af -> f:\агрономы\2008_01_16\2008_02_25\2008_02_25.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.1884, BitDefender: Worm.Generic.44004, NOD32: Win32/Autoit.CS worm, AVAST4: Win32:AutoIt-BT [Wrm] )Worm.Win32.AutoIt.af -> f:\заставки\часы\часы.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.1884, BitDefender: Worm.Generic.44004, NOD32: Win32/Autoit.CS worm, AVAST4: Win32:AutoIt-BT [Wrm] )Worm.Win32.AutoIt.af -> f:\заставки\летний лес\летний лес.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.1884, BitDefender: Worm.Generic.44004, NOD32: Win32/Autoit.CS worm, AVAST4: Win32:AutoIt-BT [Wrm] )Worm.Win32.AutoIt.af -> f:\дискотека 80-х\4\клубная музыка\клубная музыка.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.1884, BitDefender: Worm.Generic.44004, NOD32: Win32/Autoit.CS worm, AVAST4: Win32:AutoIt-BT [Wrm] )Worm.Win32.AutoIt.af -> f:\дискотека 80-х\4\4.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.1884, BitDefender: Worm.Generic.44004, NOD32: Win32/Autoit.CS worm, AVAST4: Win32:AutoIt-BT [Wrm] )Worm.Win32.AutoIt.af -> f:\аквариум\1\1.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.1884, BitDefender: Worm.Generic.44004, NOD32: Win32/Autoit.CS worm, AVAST4: Win32:AutoIt-BT [Wrm] )Worm.Win32.AutoIt.af -> f:\агрономы\2008_01_16\2008_05_08\2008_05_08.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.1884, BitDefender: Worm.Generic.44004, NOD32: Win32/Autoit.CS worm, AVAST4: Win32:AutoIt-BT [Wrm] )Worm.Win32.AutoIt.af -> f:\агрономы\2008_01_16\2008_01_16\2008_01_16.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.1884, BitDefender: Worm.Generic.44004, NOD32: Win32/Autoit.CS worm, AVAST4: Win32:AutoIt-BT [Wrm] )Worm.Win32.AutoIt.af -> f:\заставки\зимний лес\зимний лес.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.1884, BitDefender: Worm.Generic.44004, NOD32: Win32/Autoit.CS worm, AVAST4: Win32:AutoIt-BT [Wrm] )Worm.Win32.AutoIt.af -> f:\дискотека 80-х\4\юлия тимошенко\юлия тимошенко.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.1884, BitDefender: Worm.Generic.44004, NOD32: Win32/Autoit.CS worm, AVAST4: Win32:AutoIt-BT [Wrm] )Worm.Win32.AutoIt.af -> f:\дискотека 80-х\4\вирш\вирш.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.1884, BitDefender: Worm.Generic.44004, NOD32: Win32/Autoit.CS worm, AVAST4: Win32:AutoIt-BT [Wrm] )Worm.Win32.AutoIt.af -> f:\дискотека 80-х\4\видео прыколы\прыкол-квн\прыкол-квн.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.1884, BitDefender: Worm.Generic.44004, NOD32: Win32/Autoit.CS worm, AVAST4: Win32:AutoIt-BT [Wrm] )Worm.Win32.AutoIt.af -> f:\музыка\музыка.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.1884, BitDefender: Worm.Generic.44004, NOD32: Win32/Autoit.CS worm, AVAST4: Win32:AutoIt-BT [Wrm] )Worm.Win32.AutoIt.af -> f:\агрономы\aic_2008\aic picture\aic picture.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.1884, BitDefender: Worm.Generic.44004, NOD32: Win32/Autoit.CS worm, AVAST4: Win32:AutoIt-BT [Wrm] )Worm.Win32.AutoIt.af -> f:\агрономы\2008_01_16\2008_01_16.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.1884, BitDefender: Worm.Generic.44004, NOD32: Win32/Autoit.CS worm, AVAST4: Win32:AutoIt-BT [Wrm] )Worm.Win32.AutoIt.af -> f:\recycler\s-1-6-21-2434476501-1644491937-600003330-1213\s-1-6-21-2434476501-1644491937-600003330-1213.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.1884, BitDefender: Worm.Generic.44004, NOD32: Win32/Autoit.CS worm, AVAST4: Win32:AutoIt-BT [Wrm] )Worm.Win32.AutoIt.af -> f:\recycler\recycler.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.1884, BitDefender: Worm.Generic.44004, NOD32: Win32/Autoit.CS worm, AVAST4: Win32:AutoIt-BT [Wrm] )Worm.Win32.AutoIt.af -> f:\заставки\птицы на озере\птицы на озере.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.1884, BitDefender: Worm.Generic.44004, NOD32: Win32/Autoit.CS worm, AVAST4: Win32:AutoIt-BT [Wrm] )Worm.Win32.AutoIt.af -> f:\дискотека 80-х\4\видео прыколы\прыкол-квн\новая папка\ку\приколы\приколь\приколь.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.1884, BitDefender: Worm.Generic.44004, NOD32: Win32/Autoit.CS worm, AVAST4: Win32:AutoIt-BT [Wrm] )Worm.Win32.AutoIt.af -> f:\дискотека 80-х\4\видео прыколы\прыкол-квн\новая папка\новая папка.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.1884, BitDefender: Worm.Generic.44004, NOD32: Win32/Autoit.CS worm, AVAST4: Win32:AutoIt-BT [Wrm] )Worm.Win32.AutoIt.af -> f:\дискотека 80-х\4\видео прыколы\видео прыколы.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.1884, BitDefender: Worm.Generic.44004, NOD32: Win32/Autoit.CS worm, AVAST4: Win32:AutoIt-BT [Wrm] )Worm.Win32.AutoIt.af -> f:\дискотека 80-х\дискотека 80-х.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.1884, BitDefender: Worm.Generic.44004, NOD32: Win32/Autoit.CS worm, AVAST4: Win32:AutoIt-BT [Wrm] )Worm.Win32.AutoIt.af -> f:\заставки\житейский советчик\житейский советчик.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.1884, BitDefender: Worm.Generic.44004, NOD32: Win32/Autoit.CS worm, AVAST4: Win32:AutoIt-BT [Wrm] )Worm.Win32.AutoIt.af -> f:\молодёжная танцевальная программа\молодёжная танцевальная программа.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.1884, BitDefender: Worm.Generic.44004, NOD32: Win32/Autoit.CS worm, AVAST4: Win32:AutoIt-BT [Wrm] )Worm.Win32.AutoIt.af -> f:\агрономы\2008_01_16\2008_02_14\2008_02_14.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.1884, BitDefender: Worm.Generic.44004, NOD32: Win32/Autoit.CS worm, AVAST4: Win32:AutoIt-BT [Wrm] )Worm.Win32.AutoIt.af -> f:\музыка\новая папка\новая папка.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.1884, BitDefender: Worm.Generic.44004, NOD32: Win32/Autoit.CS worm, AVAST4: Win32:AutoIt-BT [Wrm] )Worm.Win32.AutoIt.af -> f:\летний лес\летний лес.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.1884, BitDefender: Worm.Generic.44004, NOD32: Win32/Autoit.CS worm, AVAST4: Win32:AutoIt-BT [Wrm] )Worm.Win32.AutoIt.af -> f:\заставки\заставки.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.1884, BitDefender: Worm.Generic.44004, NOD32: Win32/Autoit.CS worm, AVAST4: Win32:AutoIt-BT [Wrm] )Worm.Win32.AutoIt.af -> f:\заставки\аквариум\1\1.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.1884, BitDefender: Worm.Generic.44004, NOD32: Win32/Autoit.CS worm, AVAST4: Win32:AutoIt-BT [Wrm] )Worm.Win32.AutoIt.af -> f:\заставки\аквариум\2\2.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.1884, BitDefender: Worm.Generic.44004, NOD32: Win32/Autoit.CS worm, AVAST4: Win32:AutoIt-BT [Wrm] )Worm.Win32.AutoIt.af -> f:\агрономы\2008_01_16\2008_05_15\2008_05_15.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.1884, BitDefender: Worm.Generic.44004, NOD32: Win32/Autoit.CS worm, AVAST4: Win32:AutoIt-BT [Wrm] )Worm.Win32.AutoIt.af -> f:\агрономы\aic_2008\aic info files\aic info files.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.1884, BitDefender: Worm.Generic.44004, NOD32: Win32/Autoit.CS worm, AVAST4: Win32:AutoIt-BT [Wrm] )Worm.Win32.AutoIt.af -> f:\агрономы\aic_2008\rtc\rtc.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.1884, BitDefender: Worm.Generic.44004, NOD32: Win32/Autoit.CS worm, AVAST4: Win32:AutoIt-BT [Wrm] )Worm.Win32.AutoIt.af -> f:\агрономы\aic_2008\udf\udf.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.1884, BitDefender: Worm.Generic.44004, NOD32: Win32/Autoit.CS worm, AVAST4: Win32:AutoIt-BT [Wrm] )

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

